
Here’s what every S&P 500 company pays in taxes - johnny313
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/does-corporate-america-need-a-tax-cut-heres-what-every-sp-500-company-actually-pays-in-taxes-2017-12-04
======
sgwealti
Since the Senate tax bill only affects Federal Income Taxes, shouldn't their
comparison focus on effective federal income tax rate as opposed to all forms
of taxes lumped together?

~~~
wahern
Probably neither reported nor easily derived from SEC filings.

